# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger?

## Kim73

Hallo

Maandag 2 weken terug heb ik een antibiotica kuur gehad voor 5 dagen voor mijn tanden.(welke antibiotica weet ik niet meer,het was ontstekend remmend)
Ik heb 1 week gemeenschap gehad met condoom,afgelopen zondag ZONDER condoom,ik gebruik wel de pil.
Komende dinsdag moet ik ongesteld worden,Kan ik nu echt zwanger zijn??
En hoelang moet er tussen zitten voordat je een test kunt doen?

Help mij!!Het zal toch niet?
Bedankt

----------


## Alex2

hello kim

Alle tests kunnen worden gedaan vanaf de eerste dag waarop jouw menstruatie zou moeten beginnen. Pas dan kan er voldoende hCG in je lichaam aanwezig zijn om eventueel een zwangerschap aan te tonen. Misschien ben je ongeduldig en zou je het liefst meteen willen weten of je zwanger bent of niet. Maar een dergelijke test eerder uitvoeren, resulteert vaak - misschien ten onrechte - in een test die negatief uitvalt, omdat er niet voldoende hCG aangetoond kan worden. Als je een onregelmatige cyclus hebt, dien je van de langst mogelijke cyclus uit te gaan en daar een dag bij op te tellen, om te vroeg testen te voorkomen.

of je zwanger bent is niet te zeggen van een keer vrijen zonder condoom,
ik zou zeggen kijk even aan of je ongesteld wordt, zoniet op de geplande dag volg dan het advies op van de test, mocht dat je geen zekerheid geven vraag een echo aan of ga naar je huisarts.

hoop je hiermee te hebben geholpen 

alex

----------


## jenneke

weinig kans dat je zwanger bent als je die pil tenminste wel hebt doorgeslikt?

----------


## bannerboy

als je een antibiotica kuur heb gehad is de pil niet meer vertrouwbaar moet je altijd met een condoom vrijen

----------


## meike

ik had zaterdag 18 feberuari ongesteld moeten zijn en ben het nu nog niet

----------


## Alex2

Dat je een paar dagen te laat bent wil nog niet veel zeggen, maar als je normaal gesproken zeer regelmatige perioden hebt is het toch wel slim om een test te doen, mocht je zwangerschaps signalen hebben en je bent normaal optijd met je menstruatie dan is het zeker slim om een test te doen.

signalen zijn:

1. Vaak plassen

2. Misselijkheid en overgeven

3. Extreme vermoeidheid

4. Donker wordende tepels

5. Verstopping: Je kan vroeg in de zwangerschap last hebben van je darmen. De extra hormonen die vrijkomen laten de ingewanden ontspannen en werken daardoor minder efficiënt.

6. Stijging van lichaamstemperatuur

6. Enig bloedverlies en kramp

7. Zachte borsten/tepels

Dit zijn enige tekenen van een mogelijke zwangerschap mocht je nou een van deze klachten hebben, raak dan niet in paniek, het hoeft zowieso nog geen zwangerschap te zijn, maar alsnog een zwangerschaps test is geen overbodige luxe denk.

suc6


alex  :Wink:

----------


## Skippy

Ik ben de laatste tijd erg vermoeid, heb vaak last van kramp en soms steken in mijn onderbuik. Ook heb ik last van stemmingswisselingen. Ik slik de pil wel eens door (1 of 2 maanden achter elkaar)... en ja ten slotte heb ik ook nog eens last van temperatuur wisselingen...

Ik heb al zes jaar een vaste vriend en we wonen sinds kort samen... we hebben dus regelmatig gemeenschap...

Zou ik zwanger kunnen zijn als deze verschijnselen voor komen (dit is de laatste 4 a 5 weken al zo...)

???help me??!!

----------


## Gast1234

ik heb al een paar maande gelese in december met een jonge naar bed geweets gewoon met codoom en dr was niets mis gegaan maar dese maand ben ik nog niet ongesteld geworde ik heb wel gedroomt dat ik met een jonge nara bed was gegaan maar ik weet het nu niet beedje raar hoor maar ik vind het eng weet iemand iest

----------


## pilvraagjes

> Ik ben de laatste tijd erg vermoeid, heb vaak last van kramp en soms steken in mijn onderbuik. Ook heb ik last van stemmingswisselingen. Ik slik de pil wel eens door (1 of 2 maanden achter elkaar)... en ja ten slotte heb ik ook nog eens last van temperatuur wisselingen...
> 
> Ik heb al zes jaar een vaste vriend en we wonen sinds kort samen... we hebben dus regelmatig gemeenschap...
> 
> Zou ik zwanger kunnen zijn als deze verschijnselen voor komen (dit is de laatste 4 a 5 weken al zo...)
> 
> ???help me??!!


Heb je de pil netjes geslikt? Niet vergeten? Geen diarree gehad? Niet overgegeven? Als je daarop 'ja/nee/nee/ nee' antwoord, lijkt het mij sterk dat je zwanger bent. Als je het zeker wilt weten, kan je toch altijd nog het beste een zwangerschapstest doen. Kosten een tientje bij de kruidvat. Voor je eigen rust dan.... Lijkt me niet nodig om zo lang in spanning te gaan zitten!

----------


## pilvraagjes

> ik heb al een paar maande gelese in december met een jonge naar bed geweets gewoon met codoom en dr was niets mis gegaan maar dese maand ben ik nog niet ongesteld geworde ik heb wel gedroomt dat ik met een jonge nara bed was gegaan maar ik weet het nu niet beedje raar hoor maar ik vind het eng weet iemand iest


Euh, wat wil je dat we weten? Of je zwanger bent? Als je in december voor het laatst sex hebt gehad, lijkt he met dat je wel meer verschijnselen zou hebben buiten dan deze maand niet ongesteld zijn van een zwangerschap. Je zou dan al over de helft zijn.... Ik den kdat je gewoon niet ongesteld ben van de spanning, van misschien die droom??

----------


## Gasttt

Aiigg ik heb sex gehad zonder condoom en moet over anderhalf week eigenlijk ongesteld worden, kan ik nu zwanger raken??

----------


## pilvraagjes

Kan ja, is niet zo slim he. Als je overtijd gaat kan je een zwangerschapstest halen (bij kruidvat voor een tientje). Dan zit je in ieder geval niet langer dan nodig is in de stress erover...

Hoe dan ook, een volgende keer niet meer doen he, tis altijd een risico wat je neemt.

----------


## GaSstt

hallo mensen,,

ik las net op deze site een rij'tje met kenmerken van een zwangerschap, ik moet inderdaad vaak plassen ben hele tijd misselijk (maar geef niet over) ben ook extreme vermoeid,, m'n temperatuur is ook steeds wel hoog ja en m'n borsten zijn ook zacht,, dus ja maar ik mag en wil nog heel niet zwanger zijn, ik ben nog jong.

wat moet ik doen!!??!!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hoe oud ben je? 

Je kan vanaf het moment dat je ongesteld had moeten worden een zwangerschapstest doen. Doe dat dus, misschien ben je wel helemaal niet zwanger, ik heb ook wel is de verschijnselen gehad, maar was ook nix aan de hand (had het ook wel veilig gedaan doen) Maar het hoeft dus neit zo te zijn. Als je wel zwanger bent kan je naarje huisarts gaan. Daar kan je dan overleggen hoe je verder kan.

Hoe sta je tegenover abortus? Als je dat ok vind, kan je dat overwegen, wel goed over nadenken, niet impulsief doen.

Als je er falikant tegen bent (en dat zijn toch wel vrij veel mensen) kan je de VBOK benaderen ( http://www.vbok.nl/ ...

Laat je nog even weten hoe het allemaal verder gaat met je??

----------


## GaSstt

nou kijk ben pas 15,,

ja ben dus nog niet ongesteld geweest maar hoef het pas over een week ofzo te worden,, abortus lijkt me goed,, maar ja,, dan moet ik helemaal naar Utrecht (tenminste dat is wat ik gehoord heb), en ik woon in Nijkerk...
en wil het me ouders niet vertellen...

Bedankt voor uw reactie! voel me nog steeds het zelfde,,

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hmmm, weet niet waar Nijkerk is. Weet je vriendje hiervan? Ik zou gewoon een weekje wachten nog, me niet teveel zorgen maken.

Ben je normaal regelmatig ongesteld? Welke datum werd je voor het laatst ongesteld, en welke dag (dagen) verwacht je het weer te worden?? Want als je 1,5 week voor je ongesteld moet worden sex hebt. En je ook echt na die 1,5 week ongesteld wordt normaal, lijkt het me dat je eisprong al geweest was... Maar dan kan het nog geen kwaad om een testje te doen... dan weet je het zeker...

----------


## GaSstt

Nijkerk is bij Putten en Amersfoort daar tussen in,,
ja hij weet het, hij begon erover,, ik voelde me al niet lekker enzo,, 
hmmm niet te veel zorgen maken... ben aardig zenuwachtig,, voor het laatst was twee weken geleden,, maar ja, ik voel me echt niet goed...
en heb deze maand zoveel te doen en ben zo moe heletijd, tijdens m'n toneel uitvoering en tijdens de Triathlon en deze week moet ik weer toneel uitvoering en week erna Ballet uitvoering en heb examens van Klarinet en heb Clubkampioenschappen van zwemmen,, dus ik mag dan gewoon niet moe en gestresst zijn.. ben erg zenuwachtig, ik doe over 2 of 3 weken wel een testje.. en wat als ik zwanger ben wat dan......?!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Tuurlijk mag je wel gestressed zijn. Maar Daardoor wordt je ook al moe/ misselijk enzo. Ook kan het goed zijn dat je dus niet ongesteld wordt, omdat je je zo'n zorgen maakt, vandaar dat ik het zei. Als je zwanger bent ga je gewoon met je vriendje naar de huisarts, om daar verder te kijken wat je wilt. Je kan nl niet zomaar een abortuskliniek binnen lopen in de wachtkamer gaan zitten en zomaar een abortus krijgen. Jij bent er hoe dan ook vroeg bij, dus dan is de 'bedenktijd' korter. Maar je moet toch een gesprek beginnen bij je huisarts. Huisartsconsulten gaan rechtstreeks naar de verzekeraar, merken je ouders nix van, en hij heeft hartstikke zwijgplicht, dus van hem zullen ze het ook zeker niet horen.

Maar, je zei dat je over 1,5 week ongesteld moet worden. De laatste keer was 2 weken geleden. Heb je altijd zo een korte periode? (even om een beetje te kunnen bedenken wanneer je dan vruchtbaar geweest moet zijn...)

----------


## Just-samantha

> nou kijk ben pas 15,,
> 
> ja ben dus nog niet ongesteld geweest maar hoef het pas over een week ofzo te worden,, abortus lijkt me goed,, maar ja,, dan moet ik helemaal naar Utrecht (tenminste dat is wat ik gehoord heb), en ik woon in Nijkerk...
> en wil het me ouders niet vertellen...
> 
> Bedankt voor uw reactie! voel me nog steeds het zelfde,,


 
Ik weet niet of je een abortus hebt gedaan, maar ik heb dat zelf ook moeten doen maar heb er heel erg veel spijt van ik was 17 toen ik zwanger was, maar ik ben nu 18 en wil weer zwanger worden dus neem een goede beslissing en doe het helemaal niet omdat andere dingen erover zeggen doe wat je zelf wil en je kan er voor naar leiden ,rotterdam, amsterdam moet je maar even op google kijken

----------


## pilvraagjes

Tuurlijk, als je zwanger bent, moet je helemaal doen waar JIJ zelf achter staat. Niet wat je omgeving beter vindt.

Wel vind ik dat je er goed over na moet denken of je echt nu op je 18e zwanger wilt worden?! Je kindje van de abortus in januari krijg je er niet mee terug. Heb je een vaste vriend? Heb je inkomen, mensen die je gaan helpen bij het opvoeden en betalen van je kindje? Als dat niet zo is, kan je beter nog even wachten. Het wordt dan veel ingewikkelder, dat moet je echt niet onderschatten, en dat zou zonde zijn als het over bv 5 jaar ofzo zoveel makkelijker en leuker zou kunnen!

----------


## natasha

Een test kan je doen vanaf de eerste dag dat je ongesteld had moeten zijn.

----------


## onzeker

ik zit ook met zo een probleem...
ik heb seks gehad de eerste dag van mijn menstruatie 
en dat was ook de dag nadat ik terug de pil moest inneme
sinds toen minderen mijn maandstonden
aub reageer terug ik maak me erge zorgen.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Je hebt sex gehad terwijl je ongesteld was? En je werd ongesteld op de dag na je stopweek?? Hoe lang slik je de pil al?

----------


## onzeker

van begin januari
ik had dus mijn stopweek
en de dag nadat ik de pil terug innam had ik mijn menstruatie en had ik sex met die jongen
ok we hebben condoom gebruikt.
maar mijn vraag is : is het wel normaal dat mijn menstruatie opeens minderd? ze is wel niet weg,maar ze is minder dan anders
of zou dat gewoon komen omdat ik de pil innam de dag voor dat ik ze kreeg?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Normaal gesproken worden vrouwen die de pil slikken op de 3e-5e dag ongesteld. Kan natuurlijk wel is wisselen, ook afhankelijk van hoe zwaar je pil is en hoe je lichaam erop reageert. Op welke dag werd je de vorige keren ongesteld? Was dat ook pas op het einde van je stopweek?? Het is namelijk ook zo dat als je ongesteld bent, je stopweek om is, en je weer gaat slikken dat de menstruatie dan snel afneemt. In het eerste halfjaar dat je de pil slikt is het wel normaal als je menstruatie nog verandert, daarna is het meestal wel redelikj gelijkmatig. Dus het kan best zijn ook dat je menstruatie gewoon minder wordt.

Tijdens de stopweek ben je ook gewoon beschermd, als je wel netjes weer op tijd de pil gaat slikken na die 7 dagen. Als je dan OOK nog een condoom gebruikt hebt, zal je heus niet zwanger zijn ofzo.

Oh, en was je ook echt al ongesteld toen je sex had? Of werd je dat later die dag?

----------


## ChAnTaL_1987

Hoi,
Ik ben al 2 maanden niet meer ongesteld geweest...
ik ga donderdag voor een onderzoek naar het ziekenhuis ik vindt het best spannend allemaal ik heb twee weken terug een test gedaan maar daar bleek uit dat ik niet zwanger was ik wil het zo graag en dan weet je het niet dat is best vervelend ...groetjes chantal

----------


## marcia4

Ik had 9 september mij vorige stopweek van de pil en op 12 september een gewone menstruatie gekregen. Nu bij deze stopweek 7 oktober ben ik niet ongesteld geworden. Ik heb vrijdag 12 oktober een test gekocht maar die was negatief, gisteren weer getest negatief, ik ben nu wel weer gewoon doorgaan slikken met mijn nieuwe strip. Ik snap er niks van!!!! Ik gebruikt de microgynon 20 al maanden en altijd in stopweek ongesteld. Wel in september antibioticakuur gehad (ontstekkingsremmend) ivm voorhoofdholte ontsteking.
Geen condoom gebruikt!

heeft iemand dit ook meegemaakt ? Ik moet sinds een 2weken veel plassen en heb wel buikpijn net als je ongesteld wordt maar niet doorzet. gr. marcia

----------


## marcia4

Ik had 9 september mij vorige stopweek van de pil en op 12 september een gewone menstruatie gekregen. Nu bij deze stopweek 7 oktober ben ik niet ongesteld geworden. Ik heb vrijdag 12 oktober een test gekocht maar die was negatief, gisteren weer getest negatief, ik ben nu wel weer gewoon doorgaan slikken met mijn nieuwe strip. Ik snap er niks van!!!! Ik gebruikt de microgynon 20 al maanden en altijd in stopweek ongesteld. Wel in september antibioticakuur gehad (ontstekkingsremmend) ivm voorhoofdholte ontsteking.
Geen condoom gebruikt!

heeft iemand dit ook meegemaakt ? Ik moet sinds een 2weken veel plassen en heb wel buikpijn net als je ongesteld wordt maar niet doorzet. gr. marcia

----------


## mommy2004

Hallo,

Deze vraag is al duizenden keren voor gekomen, maar toch vraag ik em. Mijn man en ik willen heel graag een tweede kindje. Misschien willen we wel té graag. Maar ik ben gestopt met de pil te slikken in september/oktober 2007. omdat ik er erg misselijk van werd iedere keer, maar we hebben wel veilig gevreeën. Op 24 december 2007 hebben wij besloten dat we er voor gaan. Ik ben 27 december ongesteld geworden wat twee en een halve dag duurde. ik heb een cyclus van 28 dagen. Na de ongesteldheid zijn we actief bezig geweest ook tijdens de ovulatie. Nou ben ik misschien te snel geweest met testen te doen. Maar na mijn ovulatie voel ik me anders. Mijn borsten zijn harder en gevoelig. niet pijnlijk maar gevoelig. en steviger. Onder in mijn buik heb ik steeds een kramp. mijn broeken zitten niet lekker meer bij mijn buike als ik zit moet ik mijn broek los doen. het voelt strak. Ook niet pijnlijk maar net of ik ongesteld moet worden. Moeheid heb ik altijd wel gehad. maar kan het zijn dat ik nu wel zwanger ben. Ik durf eigenlijk geen test te doen omdat ik bang ben dat ik weer te vroeg ben en de test negatief is. 

graag hoor ik van u en iedereen hier over.

----------


## Twijfelende

hay

ik had een beetje van alles gelezen op deze site en had ook een paar vragen er stond dus bijvoorbeeld dat meisjes die de pil hadden geslikt en daarna ermee stopten ongesteld werden en ook zwanger kan dat alleen als je de pil hebt geslikt? ik bedoel kan je ook gewoon zwanger worden en ongesteld zijn zonder dat je de pil hebt geslikt omdat het met de pil allemaal zo onregelmatig is in het begin meestal..

Verder had ik nog een vraagje want, toen ik het deed met mijn vriend daarna die dagen kreeg ik een opgezette buik en buikpijn en ik moet vaak naar de wc hoort dat erbij of zijn dat signalen van zwangerschap? alhoewel ik had gelezen dat je zowiezo de eerste week of 2 week niks voelt van dat je zwanger bent toch? ik weet niet of ik het me allemaal verbeeld  :Frown:  :Confused:  we deden het 1 keer met condoom en de 2e keer niet mr hij kwam pas klaar nadat hij er al uit was.. ik had gehoord dat er dan voorvocht kan zijn mr dat is tog by die 1e keer direct als je daarna doet is het er tog niet meer of wel?? ik heb nu steeds buikpyn en een opgezette buik en het is 4 dagen nadat het is gebeurd ik hoef pas over 3 week weer ongesteld te worden dus ik weet niet wat ik moet doen nu? moet ik wachten tot dat ik ongesteld moet worden en als ik het niet wordt dan een test doen? of kan het nu ook al ? ik hoop dat iemand hier my over informatie kan geven, want ik heb het egt heel erg nodig  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Frown: 

xx

----------


## sana

hoi lievemensen..
zit zelf ook met een brandende vraag ..ben 3 november ongesteld geweest duurde 5 dagen best hevig ...heb altijd een week voor me ong last van gespannen borsten en dat zakt weg gelijk als me ong is afgelopen. maar het vreemde is heb op dit moment nog steeds last van gespannen borsten misselijkheid en erg moe en last van maagzuur..heb negatief gestest maar ben bij me zoontjes zwangerschap netjes 4 maanden ongie geweest...denken jullie dat het weer raak is..kan me namelijk niet meer herinneren voor mij al weer 8 jaar dat ik toen ook al last had van deze kwaaltjes na me ongie..heb elke maand een cyclus van 28 dagen..ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen..ben de wanhoop nabij..alvast bedankt...

----------


## chantalbrandon

hey allemaal
ik had vorige week ongesteld moeten worden heb wel wat bloed verloren heel lichtjes en niet zoals ik normaal ongesteld ben en maar 3 dagen.nu zijn we een week verder en heb ik heel erg last van me borsten,misselijk,opgeblazen gevoel.en heb een raar gevoel bij me lies.zou ik zwanger kunnen zijn.
zou het een innestelingsbloeding kunnen zijn.
xxxx

----------


## dotito

Je kan een bloedafname laten doen dat ben je altijd 100 % zeker of anders moet je een zwangerschapstest halen daar kan je ook al heel veel op afleiden.

Groetjes do

----------

